# Laptop GPS



## glmark (May 14, 2010)

Does anyone use a laptop or netbook with marine GPS? If so what hardware and what software? If there is a good reason not to use this combo, I'd like to know what it is. I would use this on inland lakes and on the Great Lakes.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Maptech software - no longer in business

BU 353 - USB (serial) GPS receiver

Compaq laptop

XP

Canadian Hydrographic Service charts


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

I use pretty much the same as Jack, maptech offshore navigator, BU353 puck gps on a Dell laptop running XP, I can't think of any reason not to use this combo in addition to your other resources.


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

I have used Maptec lite and Ireland east coast charts linked to a Garmin GPS on my Acer laptop for the past 6 years without any problems. Also have a trial disc for a much cheaper pc plotter that covers all of Ireland and UK and am thinking of upgrading.
Happy Sailing
Brian


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

A search of this site will reveal lots of threads on this topic. 

Some comments. Seaclear II is a free program. Free charts are available from NOAA, but not sure about what's available for the lakes. A USB GPS is probably the easies way to go. Don't rely on a PC as your only source of charts and navigation. You need paper charts and at least a cheap handheld GPS.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

The charts for the great lakes are available from NOAA as well. There is also OpenCPN and a few others out there. Here is the "Sticky" thread on downloading charts. Link

I would second what others have said about having a back up GPS and paper charts of your area as well. Laptops & water really do not get along that well.


----------



## YeahJohn (Nov 4, 2010)

Polar View NS is awesome. Polar Navy - Marine Navigation Software, cost is $39. You can get the BU 353 gps reciever on amazon for around $30. I run it on my macbook.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

YeahJohn said:


> Polar View NS is awesome. Polar Navy - Marine Navigation Software, cost is $39. You can get the BU 353 gps reciever on amazon for around $30. I run it on my macbook.


Will it display Canadian Hydrographic Services charts which are a BSB4 format?


----------



## ThereBePirates (Oct 31, 2010)

Any GPS will work as long as it has nmea output which they all do.

Buy a USB to RS232 converter - can be found on ebay for £2 and you are set. plug the two NMEA wires into pin 8 and 2 and you are set.

Easy as pie, as for the software, opencpn and you can get the charts from any friendly sailor for the EU, buy them a beer.


----------



## YeahJohn (Nov 4, 2010)

jackdale said:


> Will it display Canadian Hydrographic Services charts which are a BSB4 format?


I am not sure about the charts. I would contact polar navy or check out their website.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

YeahJohn said:


> I am not sure about the charts. I would contact polar navy or check out their website.


I contacted them.



> Jack,
> 
> Thank you for contacting me,
> 
> ...


I guess I will stick with my old version of Maptech. It works well.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

In the past, I have used Capn Voyager, Nobeltech Visual Navigation Suite and Seaclear II all with raster charts. I have now recently switched to the free OpenCPN running the C-Map CM93 vector charts. I find this software to be almost ideal and easy to use with very few bugs. It will also run BSB raster charts but the night colour scheme doesn't work when using these charts. I have noticed an error in the tides and currents display but it's workable. I tried this software a couple of versions ago and found it to be somewhat buggy but now it has come a long way. 5 thumbs up.

Hardware : I'm running it on a MacBook but I'm running it on the windows XP partition. I have a Holux GR-213 puck style GPS receiver hooked up to the USB port.

By the way, this is just a backup for 2 standard chartplotters. I wouldn't recommend using a laptop as a primary navigation device.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

I use Maptech with a Garmin eTrex and an old Acer laptop. This is a good combo for planning etc, but, as has been mentioned: the laptop doesn't do well when wet. I use a Garmin GPSmap 526 (?) chartplotter in the cockpit.
I have the complete (!) set of paper charts for Georgian Bay and some Lake Huron, that I use most of all for planning and always have them with me in the cockpit to supplement the chartplotter - those vinyl covers are great.
My buddy (a stinkpotter - but watchya gonna do?) uses the Maptech with the eTrex and an old laptop. He's been using this combo for years and doesn't feel the need to change. He has an easier time keeping his computer out of the weather though.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

jackdale said:


> Will it display Canadian Hydrographic Services charts which are a BSB4 format?


Jack, I have a feeling you were the one that contacted me but just in case - no, as of right now it won't. To keep the long story short, Maptech is no more and BSBv4 is owned by private party not related to CHS. If I can get my hands on the documentation, implementation is a matter of a few days. Unfortunately right now it's not "organizationally possible".

Edited: oops, that was you indeed


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

brak

It is a small world. 

Thanks for the fast feedback.


----------



## YeahJohn (Nov 4, 2010)

I am very impressed with the level of support provided. Polar Navy, works great for me. You can plan at home, and then sail with your laptop in the cabin. I figure if you have water in your cabin you have much bigger concerns than your laptop.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

YeahJohn said:


> I am very impressed with the level of support provided. Polar Navy, works great for me. You can plan at home, and then sail with your laptop in the cabin. I figure if you have water in your cabin you have much bigger concerns than your laptop.


Thanks John - we try 

It is possible to build a very tough computer navigation system that will, technically, withstand immersion, temperature extremes etc. There are some extremely rugged mil spec computers available - eclipsing anything that is sold as consumer marine electronics.

It is all about cost and balance though - those computers sell for about as much as a small boat 

I think keeping inside of the boat relatively dry is both easier and more important - and then the laptop is out of harms way too.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

The replacement for Maptech is Rosepoint Coastal Explorer (http://rosepointnav.com/). Actually, it's kind of the other way around since Maptech WAS the Rosepoint product rebranded. Rosepoint now provides a trade in program if you want to transition to their own product. It has been majorly upgraded since Maptech came out with their last version and includes integration with services like ActiveCaptain and with equipment like AIS, Radar, etc. Everyone who reviews it against other mapping software pretty much loves it and recommends it. I have to admit - it's quite the product. They support a ton of different map types. The one I WISH they'd support is cMap, but they don't at this point and I don't think it will happen anytime soon (since cMap is part of a competitor)...

We use it to do all of our planning and then transfer the waypoints to our Raymarine chartplotter via NMEA. I also keep it hooked up at our nav station so we can store our track and have a secondary electronic charting system. I'd put it in my cockpit in no time flat if I didn't have to deal with Windows at the helm...


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

jackdale said:


> Will it display Canadian Hydrographic Services charts which are a BSB4 format?


I know it's been a while, but since there is a better answer now  
Yes, PolarView (finally!) fully supports BSBv4 format charts on all platforms (Windows, Mac, Linux). That includes CHS raster charts.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

And, it supports Active Captain, and AIS - hmmm, maybe I need to spend another $40.00 and try PolarView on my little Netbook.

(Currently using FUGAWI, a Dell Laptop and a GARMIN 440)

Rik


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

PolarView is available as a fully featured free 30 day trial. No need to pay to see what it looks like.



rikhall said:


> And, it supports Active Captain, and AIS - hmmm, maybe I need to spend another $40.00 and try PolarView on my little Netbook.
> 
> (Currently using FUGAWI, a Dell Laptop and a GARMIN 440)
> 
> Rik


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

sea clear on Ebay.. YOUR LAPTOP + 2GB MEM STICK/GPS RECEIVER = CHARTPLOTTER | eBay

I mean.. really? I spent hundreds on a handheld lowrance a few years ago.. and for less the $70 I can use the laptop for the same thing?


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

deniseO30 said:


> sea clear on Ebay.. YOUR LAPTOP + 2GB MEM STICK/GPS RECEIVER = CHARTPLOTTER | eBay
> 
> I mean.. really? I spent hundreds on a handheld lowrance a few years ago.. and for less the $70 I can use the laptop for the same thing?


First, this is not a particularly good buy. The SeaClear software is a free download. You can get a plug-in GPS for as little as under $20. I got a Delorme LT-20 for $18 a year ago. And your Lowrance can probably plug into the computer to feed GPS coordinates to Seaclear or other software.

Second, while I love SeaClear for viewing NOAA raster charts on a computer and plotting routes that I transfer into my handheld GPS, it's not particularly good for real-time display as a chartplotter. It is North-up only, not course-up like your Lowrance probably offers.

OpenCPN has a little more promise as a real-time chart plotter. It does support course-up and works with both raster and vector charts. However, in course-up mode it rotates the depth sounding along with the chart instead of keeping the numbers vertical like on a decent GPS/chartplotter. (It should be possible for them to keep the depth readings vertical on the vector charts, but they don't do it yet.) And it displays depths to the nearest tenth of a foot when using NOAA vector charts, so that clutters the display with another digit that really is not necessary.

As you may have heard over in the Electronics sub-forum, I am setting up a Netbook to run OpenCPN in my cockpit, primarily to display AIS targets on a chart (which OpenCPN does very nicely). I do not plan for it to replace my Garmin Oregon handheld, which I have no regrets over purchasing last year. They both have their appropriate uses.

If you tried to use your laptop, I suspect you'd still want your Lowrance handheld in addition.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm with Rhythm.

I have a Netbook with OpenCPN and a USB GPS. Works great and the software is free.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

I've used an Ambicom Bluetooth GPS with my MacBook Pro running GPSNavX. Although pretty cool at first, I found it to not be worth the hassle of worrying about my Mac getting tossed around or wet on the boat. So, I'm back to paper charts and my ancient Garmin 38. However, I still use the Mac for route planning and such at home from time to time.


----------



## sundaysail (Dec 30, 2009)

I just tried to load OpenCNP. It took me to another site when I tried to load. 
How do I get around this stupid thing


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

sundaysail said:


> I just tried to load OpenCNP. It took me to another site when I tried to load.
> How do I get around this stupid thing


sourceforge is the download site for several version of OpenCPN.


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

*BlueTooth?*



SlowButSteady said:


> I've used an Ambicom Bluetooth GPS with my MacBook Pro running GPSNavX. Although pretty cool at first, I found it to not be worth the hassle of worrying about my Mac getting tossed around or wet on the boat. So, I'm back to paper charts and my ancient Garmin 38. However, I still use the Mac for route planning and such at home from time to time.


So instead of using a BU 353 USB puck I can use a BlueTooth GPS receiver, same kind I would use for an iPod or iPad without the built in GPS??? I can use the same bluetooth for my bluetooth capable netbook as I can for my other toys? One size fits all!? Really?


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

CaptKermie said:


> So instead of using a BU 353 USB puck I can use a BlueTooth GPS receiver, same kind I would use for an iPod or iPad without the built in GPS??? I can use the same bluetooth for my bluetooth capable netbook as I can for my other toys? One size fits all!? Really?


The short answer is yes. Bluetooth is an industry standard, so in general it will work with many different kinds of hardware and software. But there are many details that could be different depending on your Bluetooth drivers, operating system, specific model of Bluetooth GPS, and software.

If you are referring to using OpenCPN with a Bluetooth GPS, I suggest that you consult the OpenCPN support forum. There are many examples of people who have done this - including me, although I used a GPS puck wired to a separate Bluetooth transmitter, so I don't have the same hardware as you.


----------



## TRMN8R (Jun 26, 2008)

Where are people mounting their GPS receivers if the laptop/netbook remains below? Many thanks!


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

My Garmin 18x LVC GPS puck is under the starboard coaming by the cockpit, hidden above the ceiling liner. I had no problems getting a good, fast fix in this location, so I did not bother to move it outside.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

TRMN8R said:


> Where are people mounting their GPS receivers if the laptop/netbook remains below? Many thanks!


The puck GPS comes with a mount that sticks to a window. Or the magnetic will hold it to something ferrous.


----------



## JSL3 (Jun 6, 2007)

RhythmDoctor said:


> As you may have heard over in the Electronics sub-forum, I am setting up a Netbook to run OpenCPN in my cockpit, primarily to display AIS targets on a chart (which OpenCPN does very nicely).


Great info, Rhythm.

How does OpenCPN get AIS data in your setup?
Do you have an AIS reciever or do you use another method?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

jackdale said:


> The puck GPS comes with a mount that sticks to a window. Or the magnetic will hold it to something ferrous.


We sit ours under the dodger next to the winch. When it rained we placed it on the nav table and it still received a signal with no problem, which we didn't expect.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

JSL3 said:


> ...How does OpenCPN get AIS data in your setup?
> Do you have an AIS reciever or do you use another method?


I have a Standard Horizon GX2150 VHF/AIS receiver. It has wires to output AIS to a laptop's COM port via the NMEA standard. If your laptop does not have a COM port, you need a USB-Serial converter, which is straightforward as long as the converter has drivers for your OS. If you run Windows 7, be sure to Google FTDI and PL converters, because one of them has better support than the other.

In my case I went a different direction and got a serial-Bluetooth converter to send the signal wirelessly to my netbook. Click here for details of my setup.


----------



## JSL3 (Jun 6, 2007)

RhythmDoctor said:


> I have a Standard Horizon GX2150 VHF/AIS receiver. It has wires to output AIS to a laptop's COM port via the NMEA standard. If your laptop does not have a COM port, you need a USB-Serial converter, which is straightforward as long as the converter has drivers for your OS. If you run Windows 7, be sure to Google FTDI and PL converters, because one of them has better support than the other.
> 
> In my case I went a different direction and got a serial-Bluetooth converter to send the signal wirelessly to my netbook. Click here for details of my setup.


From different Sailnet Post


RhythmDoctor said:


> I have revised my schematic for the wireless AIS/chartplotter once again. I decided it would be a good safety feature to be able to monitor the coordinates that the GPS dongle was sending to the radio to make sure there's a reliable fix. So I added a second Bluetooth converter to feed the GPS readings wirelessly back to the chartplotter. (The prior design had the chartplotter receiving GPS by tethering to my Garmin Oregon 400c.) Now I have full redundancy - the Oregon and the GPS/AIS/DSC/Autopilot/Bluetooth/Netbook chartplotter system are each separate standalone systems. Thanks to the wireless connection, the netbook chartplotter can be located anywhere on the boat - in the cockpit (I have a RAM Mount to put in on my pedestal guard) or down in the cabin if weather is poor. Either way, all the information goes to/from it wirelessly via Bluetooth. If I turn the netbook off (or its battery runs dead), the radio still gets GPS signals directly from the GPS dongle.
> 
> I picked up a small surface-mount network box to serve as the central connecting point for everything. I am going to use RJ45 connectors to terminate all the wires, and daisy-chain RJ45 receptacles inside the box. I'll also mount a couple of DB9 receptacles in the box, so the Bluetooth dongles will plug into the box directly. The whole thing runs off a 5v supply from a USB power adapter, and draws under 270 mA @ 5v. I've mapped out which pins on the RJ45 bus will correspond to each wire. Here's the schematic and wiring plan:


Very impressive!
I love the RJ45 custom connection box.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

TRMN8R said:


> Where are people mounting their GPS receivers if the laptop/netbook remains below? Many thanks!


Mine sits anywhere inside that I have the laptop, which is mostly at the nav station. No need to have it mounted. It's like your smart phone. The GPS receiver is good enough to receive from anywhere.


----------



## TRMN8R (Jun 26, 2008)

Waiting for FEDEX to deliver my BU-353 to my slip today, already downloaded OpenCPN and local NOAA ENC and RNC charts which came up great on the GUI. Can't wait to put it all together today! This thread has been very helpful for many! May look into Serial to BT setup that Rhythm DR has. Next step, NEMA to VHF. Thx all!


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

TRMN8R said:


> Waiting for FEDEX to deliver my BU-353 to my slip today, already downloaded OpenCPN and local NOAA ENC and RNC charts which came up great on the GUI. Can't wait to put it all together today! This thread has been very helpful for many! May look into Serial to BT setup that Rhythm DR has. Next step, NEMA to VHF. Thx all!


If you eventually do the Bluetooth thing like me, I'd recommend a GPS puck that outputs NMEA via RS232 be hardwired to the radio. You really want that connection to be constant and permanent. But there's nothing wrong with starting out with the BU-353 to get going using your USB port. It's good to have that as a spare. I did something similar by ordering a Delorme LT-20 USB GPS dongle last year to get the software up and running, and now I keep it on the boat as a spare.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

FWIW. 
(Very Late to the topic)
We are running MAX SEA TIME ZERO with a USB-GPS and love it. I don't int3erface to the onboard GPS but run it seperate.
Its not a freebie and its not real cheap, but the software is pretty damn cool.
3D Navigation, Split Screen, Areal Photography are the basics that I use.
It is upgradeable to AIS and Weather as well as many other features.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm using the same set up and have plotted with it frequently. I'll be using it this weekend for our trip to Catalina Island.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I've mentioned elsewhere here that I'm increasingly using OpenCPN with a netbook in the cockpit in place of my handheld GPS. It interfaces wirelessly with my AIS receiver to show all the surrounding commercial traffic, which is substantial in my area. However I found myself frequently zooming in to see nearby features, then zooming out to see AIS traffic approaching from ~2 nm away. I was doing more computer manipulation than I wanted to. Then I realized that I can actually launch OpenCPN twice and put the windows side by side. One window is zoomed in, and the other zoomed out. This gives me both simultaneousely, completely eliminating the need to touch the netbook. It also makes much better use of the screen space, because the wide geometry of the screen is not optimum for chart plotters - two taller windows is much better.

I did have to do a little fiddling with a software multiplexer to feed the GPS to both windows, but that was relatively straightforward.

I'm not sure I've seen any commercial chartplotter that can present two simultaneous views like this:


----------

